# "I don't like cats."



## Satebs

That used to be my motto. I was/am a dog lover and always deemed them the more superior pet. Our last cat had passed away and we were completely cat free for a few months until a stray wandered into our yard. 

Being the sucker I am for any hungry animal, I fed her. I noticed that she looked pregnant, but didn't really think anything of it. I figured she would be on her way once she ate and I wouldn't see her again. Obviously, I was wrong. The feedings continued until one day she disappeared. I could hear faint "meows" coming from underneath the house and figured she had given birth to the kittens under there. I wasn't too concerned because there were several places in which she could get in and out.

Those little "meows" turned into one single one, and it was loud and persistent. I realized at that point, the female cat was probably gone. Under my house is nothing but crawl space... and scary. The only way a person can fit under there is in one spot, and the "meow" was all the way on the other end of the house. I armed myself with a hoodie and a flashlight, pulling my body towards the sound with my arms.

I finally reached him. He was in an area that was under the kitchen sink. I had to reach past a couple of his dead siblings to get him. He was wet and had mud all over him. There was an open area where a brick was missing, so I placed him outside on the ground and hurried to get out of there.

I didn't know what to do! It was a Sunday, so in my illogical thinking, I took him to PetSmart, where they have a Banfield. I asked the lady at the counter what exactly I needed to buy and what to do. She told me about feeding and how I need to stimulate him to use the bathroom. So I armed myself and I was completely prepared! I named him Muddy. Here he is, 3 years later:


----------



## necro1134

what a great story. youre a wonderful person for saving his life


----------



## katlover13

What a beautiful cat! And a great story. What is he like now? Is he incredibly bonded with you since you became his Mom?


----------



## OwnedByIsis

What a handsome cat, you did a wonderful thing saving him!

In that picture, he kind of looks like a baby cougar, I know he's not but wow!


----------



## Satebs

katlover13 said:


> What a beautiful cat! And a great story. What is he like now? Is he incredibly bonded with you since you became his Mom?


Absolutely! He loves to sleep on me and "nurse." He nibbles my shirt and kneads. I look at him and say, "Muddy, you know this is not normal, right?" He is very temperamental though. He can switch from all loving to mean in no time, if he's tired of me petting him.


----------



## Satebs

necro1134 said:


> what a great story. youre a wonderful person for saving his life


Thank you so much!


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty

Great story and very handsome cat you have there


----------



## Satebs

OwnedByIsis said:


> What a handsome cat, you did a wonderful thing saving him!
> 
> In that picture, he kind of looks like a baby cougar, I know he's not but wow!


Yeah! When I had him neutered at the Humane Society a while back, the lady that helped me mentioned what a handsome cat he is! When he walks, he kind of struts. He's crazy!


----------



## Satebs

Miss Callie Kitty said:


> Great story and very handsome cat you have there


Thank you!


----------



## MowMow

Wow, he is just beautiful. Welcome to you both!


----------



## Cierrakitty

Aw what a great story and such a beautiful cat! I know exactly what you mean by temperamental. I used to have a stay female cat that randomly wandered and of course we fed her. She stayed with us for about four years strictly outdoors before dying out of nowhere. She only wanted to be pet when she said so and after a while she would to to scratch or bite. She was a very friendly cat though otherwise. I love stories like this, but too bad his siblings died :/


----------



## Carmel

I found this story incredibly sad. It's wonderful that you were able to save one though, and he's beautiful. Do you have any pictures of him in color?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

So...do you like cats now?


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for sharing that story. I love hearing stories about people really putting themselves out to save cats. It gives me faith in people's good natures.

He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## Jan Rebecca

Awesome story - he's beautiful!


----------



## Gizmokitty

Wonderful story and what a handsome guy.


----------



## KittieLover

He's very handsome! That's very good of you to rescue Muddy!
I just love his eyes! He reminds me of a regal lion!


----------



## Squeakist

he's a lucky boy


----------



## blondie1483

Great story (although very sad about his siblings).. and GORGEOUS cat. He looks like he's saying "cheeeeeze!" in the picture!


----------



## wolfsnaps

He does look like a wild animal. A handsome one. Good job saving his life.


----------



## StormChaser

Gorgeous boy!! He DOES look like a cougar, or a Bobcat, lol  He's a very lucky kitty indeed.


----------

